# Forts, Fortifications, Citadels etc.



## buffnut453 (Jun 28, 2022)

There were a few posts on the Ukraine thread about forts and fortresses and some thought it might be a good idea to create a separate thread...so here goes.

Please post your pics/stories about defensive fortifications in here. They can be of any era and any topic from a castle down to a pillbox. If there are stories associated, then so much the better...whether they be a personal association or just a fond memory from a holiday/vacation. 

I'll kick things off with a trip I made a few weeks ago to Fort Purbrook, one of the Victorian defensive forts (often known as "Palmerston's Follies") placed on Portsdown Hill to protect Portsmouth from landward attack. A great x4 uncle was posted there in 1889 as part of the South Lancs Regt and was arrested, and imprisoned for 30 days, for assaulting a police officer and a local man. Today, the Fort is operated as an outward bound activity centre for kids. We were able to get a 2-hr private guided tour, which was simply AWESOME! Here are a few pics.

First up, here's an overview of the Fort courtesy of t'interwebbythingy. The lower right corner is pointing south towards Portsmouth:






Main entrance located on the far side of the pointy-out section to the right of the above image:





View over Portsmouth from the main entrance:





Barrack room near the main entrance where the soldiers would have been billeted:





Interior of the pointy section which was used as officers' quarters. The soldiers' barrack rooms are on the right, with windows so the officers could see if trouble was occurring. The white paint on the lower walls was to help find doorways in the dark:





One of many tunnels under the fort. This was used as the brig and, given my relative's track record, it's likely he knew this area intimately. Today, this area is used as a kindergarten, with the cells converted into small classrooms for a teacher plus a few children:





Another of the long underground tunnels that connect the outer battlements and the magazines to the soldiers' barracks:





Surviving winch and tray, located at the bottom of an open spiral staircase, for lowering ammunition into the magazines:





View up the spiral staircase:





One of the many gun positions (note the heavy anchor eyelets in the wall) with the main gun opening now bricked up. Originally, these were fitted with iron plates to prevent fire entering the gun position:





View of the interior "moat" area with criss-crossing arcs of fire to prevent any attacking force from gaining a foothold within the fort boundary. Today, it's used as a laser tag range (how cool is that?):






There are additional defences on the roof of the fort, some of which are more modern. Here a are few pics, together with the most excellent view:










And, finally, a view across the terrain that the fort was built to defend against. It doesn't look very hostile today:






There is a museum in one of the other Palmerston Forts on Portsdown Hill but I really liked seeing the rather rough-and-ready nature of Fort Purbrook, particularly given its family association.

Over to other Forum members to add their pictures/memories/stories.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 28, 2022)

Way cool!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

JAPANESE TRENCH BEACH POSITION SAIPAN 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

INSIDE JAPANESE BLOCKHOUSE PILLBOX 1944 SAIPAN



















Original WWII SECRET Photo INSIDE JAPANESE BLOCKHOUSE PILLBOX 1944 SAIPAN 114 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII SECRETE Photo of INSIDE of GERMAN TYPE JAPANESE CONCRETE BLOCKHOUSE CAPTURED on SAIPAN, 6 July 1944.</p>...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

INSIDE JAPANESE BLOCKHOUSE PILLBOX 1944 SAIPAN



















Original WWII SECRET Photo INSIDE JAPANESE BLOCKHOUSE PILLBOX 1944 SAIPAN 113 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII SECRETE Photo of INSIDE of GERMAN TYPE JAPANESE CONCRETE BLOCKHOUSE CAPTURED on SAIPAN, 6 July 1944.</p>...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

CAPTURED JAPANESE CAVE ASLITO AIRFIELD 1944 SAIPAN




















Original SECRET Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE CAVE ASLITO AIRFIELD 1944 SAIPAN 109 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Photo of CAPTURED JAPANESE CAVE BUNKER At ASLITO AIRFIELD, SAIPAN, 1944.</p> <p>See the other WWII Secret...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

1942 Brazilian Coast Defense Guns Fort Outside Rio de Janeiro Brazil News Photo

*



*









1942 Brazilian Coast Defense Guns Fort Outside Rio de Janeiro Brazil News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Brazilian Coast Defense Guns Fort Outside Rio de Janeiro Brazil News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

CAPTURED JAPANESE LOOKOUT OBSERVATION TOWER 1944 GUAM















Original WWII Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE LOOKOUT OBSERVATION TOWER 1944 GUAM PTO 86 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE LOOKOUT OBSERVATION TOWER 1944 GUAM PTO 86 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

INSIDE JAPANESE PILLBOX ON BEACH 1944 SAIPAN PTO














Original WWII SECRET Photo INSIDE JAPANESE PILLBOX ON BEACH 1944 SAIPAN PTO 111 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII SECRET Photo of INSIDE of CAPTURED JAPANESE PILLBOX OVERLOOKING BEACH on SAIPAN, 1944.</p> <p>See the other...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)

Perhaps interesting is that the Germans had a kind of Ikea catolog book where every type of bunker/pillbox was described and had an order list of material needed with it. So after it was decided how a piece of land was to be defended it was easy to get going. They called it standigen bau. Will later be posting some of it but for now

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Jun 30, 2022)

British WW2 defences were also produced to standard designs which would then be adjusted to suit local needs and available construction materials during the rush to build them in 1940/41. Well referenced article here








British hardened field defences of World War II - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





The Pill Box Study Group have a website with much information








The Pillbox Study Group Website.


Committed to the Study and Preservation of 20th Century United Kingdom and International Pillboxes and Anti-Invasion Defences




www.pillbox-study-group.org.uk





You also find common designs for WW1 & 2 coastal defence gun positions and related searchlights around pors and harbours.

And another aspect of port defence was the indicator loops that required their own buildings


Indicator Loop Stations



There is also the Fortress Study Group but you have to be a member








The Fortress Study Group


A charity devoted to the study and preservation of fortifications in the age of artillery (roughly from 1500 A.D.)




www.fortressstudygroup.org





The Osprey Fortress series publications give much information on fortifications around the world during different historical periods. Some 113 titles covering everything from ancient Egypt to Cold War offensive and defensive missile bases.





Fortress Books - Osprey Publishing


Each book in the Fortress series examines the history, evolution, military architecture and natural setting of some of the world’s most important fortification systems.




ospreypublishing.com





After the Battle is also a good source of information


After the Battle - Home

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 30, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> There were a few posts on the Ukraine thread about forts and fortresses and some thought it might be a good idea to create a separate thread...so here goes.
> 
> Please post your pics/stories about defensive fortifications in here. They can be of any era and any topic from a castle down to a pillbox. If there are stories associated, then so much the better...whether they be a personal association or just a fond memory from a holiday/vacation.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Gravelines near Dunkerque

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 30, 2022)

I don't have any pics, but I visited the old Ft Macarthur in San Pedro CA a few years back.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 30, 2022)

pbehn said:


> Reminds me of Gravelines near Dunkerque
> View attachment 675610



Yep...it's a whole style of fortification that evolved from the old "castle keep and outer wall" style of defence to a more scientifically-designed fortification based on the increasing capabilities of guns. You see them everywhere. The image below shows one in s'Hertogenbosch, Holland. It originally had 5 projecting bastions but one was removed to allow for easier passage of boats along the canals that criss-cross the city. 






Here are a few pics I took when I visited back in 2019 for the 75th anniversary of the town's liberation. The second pic shows the former location of the now-missing 5th projecting bastion:











Just nearby is this hexagonal armoury that's visible on the satellite image just east of the main citadel:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 30, 2022)

Ah, nice thread. I have tons of photos, all taken by myself. Many of them are in the WW2 in my backyard-thread, but I’ll dig through the photos later and post some new ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

Tschechien großer Bunker an der Grenze Schöberlinie Sudetenland














Foto Tschechien großer Bunker an der Grenze Schöberlinie Sudetenland 38 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Tschechien großer Bunker an der Grenze Schöberlinie Sudetenland 38 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2022)

Atlantic Wall bunker near afslag Noorderstrand 35 in Scheveningen Holland today

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2022)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

1944 WWII Secret Saipan Mt Tapotchau Barricade 5th Amphib Official Intel Photo





























1944 WWII Secret Saipan Mt Tapotchau Barricade 5th Amphib Official Intel Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 WWII Secret Saipan Mt Tapotchau Barricade 5th Amphib Official Intel Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

Sudetenland Tschechien bunker 1938 CSSR Grenze













Foto Wehrmacht Bunker Sudetenland Tschechien bunker 1938 CSSR Grenze 2.WK (5) | eBay
Foto Wehrmacht Bunker Sudetenland Tschechien bunker 1938 CSSR Grenze 2.WK (4) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

Sudetenland Tschechien bunker 1938 CSSR Grenze















Foto Wehrmacht Bunker Sudetenland Tschechien bunker 1938 CSSR Grenze 2.WK (6) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Bunker Sudetenland Tschechien bunker 1938 CSSR Grenze 2.WK (6) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2022)

FORT DRUM CONCRETE BATTLESHIP MANILA Luzon Philippines PTO 












Original WWII Photo FORT DRUM CONCRETE BATTLESHIP MANILA Luzon Philippines PTO 4 | eBay
Original WWII Photo FORT DRUM CONCRETE BATTLESHIP MANILA Luzon Philippines PTO 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Snow bunker






















Foto WK II Soldaten Uniform Winter Tundra 1942 Eismeer Front Suomi Norway K1.86 | eBay
Foto WK II Soldaten Schnee Bunker Tundra 1942 Eismeer Front Suomi Norway K1.86 | eBay
Foto WK II Soldaten Schnee Bunker Tundra 1942 Eismeer Front Suomi Norway K1.86 | eBay
Foto PK WK II Wehrmacht Soldaten Panorama Tundra Schneebunker Winter 1941 K1.86 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Bunker Albert Kanaal May 1940












Q433 Foto Wehrmacht Belgien Mai 1940 Fallschirmjäger Bunker Albert Kanal combat | eBay
Q431 Foto Wehrmacht Belgien Mai ´40 Fallschirmjäger Bunker Albert Kan Eben Emael | eBay


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 10, 2022)

Not much "Forts / Fortifications" of Pre Islamic Iran are available. Mostly were turned into mosques or castles and majority of those were destroyed later... 

The very few that survived the onslaught, are now completely in ruins.

On the other hand, not much Forts / fortifications were built in Iran after Islam, simply because of existence of a building named "Caravansarai", literally "Caravan House", they acted like a reinforced resting place. But lots of individual "Towers". Most of them are in acceptable condition or under restoration.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

1945 Okinawa Firing Port Pillbox Bunker Beach















1945 WWII Okinawa Firing Port Pillbox Bunker Beach GI Soldier Officia Photo 8x10 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WWII Okinawa Firing Port Pillbox Bunker Beach GI Soldier Officia Photo 8x10 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

1945 WWII Okinawa Japanese Underground Bunker Shelter Tunnel 














1945 WWII Okinawa Japanese Underground Bunker Shelter Tunnel Official Photo 8x10 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WWII Okinawa Japanese Underground Bunker Shelter Tunnel Official Photo 8x10 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

Einmarsch Sudetenland Tschechien Grenze Panzer Sperren 1938






















Foto WH Soldat Einmarsch Sudetenland Tschechien Grenze Panzer Sperren 1938 A43 | eBay
Foto WH Soldat Einmarsch Sudetenland Tschechien Grenze Bunker Anlagen Panzer A57 | eBay
Foto WH Soldat Einmarsch Sudetenland Tschechien Grenze Bunker Anlagen Panzer A56 | eBay
Foto WH Soldat Einmarsch Sudetenland Tschechien Grenze Bunker Anlagen Panzer A59 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

Soviet bunker with trap door














Foto, Wk2, russischer Kampfbunker mit Fallgrube (N)50395 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, russischer Kampfbunker mit Fallgrube (N)50395 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

German earth bunker Kosinki 1943 left 3 are i think HiWis














Foto, Wk2, Soldaten in Kosinki 1943 (N)20970 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Soldaten in Kosinki 1943 (N)20970 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 16, 2022)

Here is one from the distant, distant past and still standing today.

Krak des Chevaliers, Crusader Castle, Syria. taken March 2010.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2022)

Fortified position of Liège - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





then and now



















Original WWII Aerial Photograph of WWII Fortification at Liege Belgium | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Aerial Photograph of WWII Fortification at Liege Belgium at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2022)

Metz Fortification, France















Original Post WWII Aerial Photograph, Metz Fortification, France 10X10 | eBay


Original, very good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

Okinawa Japanese Pillbox Bunker Shelter Tunnel














1945 WWII Okinawa Japanese Pillbox Bunker Shelter Tunnel Official Photo 8x10 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WWII Okinawa Japanese Pillbox Bunker Shelter Tunnel Official Photo 8x10 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 19, 2022)

An old Caravansarai located at Northern Khorasan, Timurid era (1370 - 1507 AD.)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 19, 2022)

Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2022)

Protecting the entrance to Emden harbour a series of bunker were build. also at Ditzum Holland. Turned into fortifications several lines deep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 22, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Here is one from the distant, distant past and still standing today.
> 
> Krak des Chevaliers, Crusader Castle, Syria. taken March 2010.
> View attachment 677871


EXCELLENT! Krak des Chevaliers is one of the most fascinating Crusader Castles for me, great photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 22, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> There were a few posts on the Ukraine thread about forts and fortresses and some thought it might be a good idea to create a separate thread...so here goes.
> 
> Please post your pics/stories about defensive fortifications in here. They can be of any era and any topic from a castle down to a pillbox. If there are stories associated, then so much the better...whether they be a personal association or just a fond memory from a holiday/vacation.
> 
> ...


Excellent thread idea, I'll have to dig up my old photo's from Fort Sumpter South Carolina, also have some from Fort DeSoto hear just off the coast of Clearwater, I'll try to find them this weekend. Love this kind of stuff.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jul 22, 2022)

Just sailed past Oscarsborg fortress, here’s the guns and torpedoes that sank the German cruiser Blucher.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 22, 2022)

Cool.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 24, 2022)

This place has been in the news a couple of times recently regarding its sale:









WW1 Bull Sand Fort in Humber sold for nearly £500k at auction


The armour-plated building in the Humber estuary was built to withstand gunfire from battleships.



www.bbc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> This place has been in the news a couple of times recently regarding its sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps the metal in this distant location is not poluted by atomic blasts. Low-background steel - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 24, 2022)

I wonder if there’s water in the basement.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 24, 2022)

Castillo San Felipe del Morro, San Juan Puerto Rico

From my visit in 2017



























A monument commemorating the Battle of San Juan, 1625

_Sergeant Mayor Ucleseño Garcia de la Torre Sergeant Mayor of the Plaza de San Juan. He joined the Spanish military at a young age and rose in the ranks. He may have fought for Spain against the Dutch in Flanders near the start of the Thirty Years' War. In 1609 he was Capitán of the infantry at the fortified city of Santo Domingo, Española (now Dominican Republic), and on October 19, 1612 was appointed by the Duke of Frías at Ventosilla, Spain, to Sergeant Mayor of the Plaza de San Juan (now Puerto Rico). He took office in June of 1613, and held it for twelve years. Don Garcia de Torres died on November 4, 1625 from the wound of a musket ball he received while defending against the Dutch invasion at the Battle of San Juan, Puerto Rico.

Ucleseño Garcia deTorres was a Spanish military leader who held commands in Santo Domingo and Puerto Rico between 1600 and 1625. He married Constanza De Vivero Troche (who was the great grand daughter of Juan Ponce de Leon) around 1604 and eventually settled in San Juan and was based at El Morro. Shortly after he was married he fell in disfavor with some of his superiors and was jailed for 13 months. Upon his release it seems he resumed his position within the Spanish Colonial Army.

Between September and November 1625, Ucleseño and his oldest son took part in the Battle of San Juan which defeated an invasion by Dutch forces. Sometime during this campaign Ucleseño was wounded by musket fire and eventually died from his wounds November 4, 1625, two days after the Dutch were driven off the island. Ucleseño and his son were both recognized by the King of Spain for their actions._

*Ucleseño Garcia de la Torre was my 10th Great Grandfather *

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

Earth bunker Ost front














Foto WK II Soldat vor Erdbunker in Russland E1.69 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Soldat vor Erdbunker in Russland E1.69 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Castillo San Felipe del Morro, San Juan Puerto Rico
> 
> From my visit in 2017
> 
> ...


Wow! That was interesting!

May their souls rest in peace!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

german earth forest bunker ww1 



















Foto Soldaten 1. Weltkrieg Soldaten vor einem Unterstand Foto AK Feldpost | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldaten 1. Weltkrieg Soldaten vor einem Unterstand Foto AK Feldpost in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

1915 Soldaten Zeichnung W. Haenel 1. Weltkrieg Schützen Graben m. Schulterwehren












1915 Soldaten Zeichnung W. Haenel 1. Weltkrieg Schützen-Graben m. Schulterwehren | eBay
1. Weltkrieg Soldaten Zeichnung eines Schützengraben Feldpostkarte World War I. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2022)

1939 France BEF - R.E.s first Pill Box built in France














1939 France BEF - R.E.s first Pill Box built in France - W.O. photo 11 by 8cm | eBay


1939 France BEF - R.E.s first Pill Box built in France - W.O. photo 11 by 8cm The first pillbox built by the Royal Engineers in France. Construct by 5th Field Coy., R.E. in 2nd Division area. 5th Field Coy. under command of Major Harrison [herewith] quartered at Brillon near Orchies. 24.12.39. a...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2022)

Bunker cammo like house













C63 Foto WH Bunker Betonbunker getarnt als Wohnhaus angemalte Fenster | eBay


Entdecken Sie C63 Foto WH Bunker Betonbunker getarnt als Wohnhaus angemalte Fenster in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 2, 2022)

Fort Knox Maine.










Keeping Maine pine trees safe from Canadians for decades  

It is/was the 2nd largest masonry fort on the East coast. 

My grandparents lived about 25 miles away and it was a nice trip when on summer vacations in the 50s and 60s. Needed flashlights as it was NOT closed off like much of it is now. 
Grandparents sat in the car while my older brother and I spent several hours exploring on each visit. 






The two biggest guns were left during WW II scrap drives as they were too big to make it worth the trouble of moving them. 
the weight of the barrel is stamped into the muzzle and they were just under 25 tons. 





Apparently they tried to move one an gave up. That barrel was sideways in the 1950s. 
The Brick structure in the back ground is the hot shot furnace. 
Solid shot was put in the near end and gravity rolled the shot down to the opposite end the red hot shot was transported to the smaller guns to set fire to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

Flakstellung in Calais.















Foto mit Strand - Flakstellung in Calais - Frankreich.(6) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto mit Strand - Flakstellung in Calais - Frankreich.(6) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2022)

I like to add some self made photos to this. "Fort bij Vechten" is a fort near Utrecht, build between 1867 and 1870. It's been part of the "Nieuwe Hollandse Waterlinie" and is one of the biggest forts in The Netherlands.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Festung Holland Moerdijk Hochbunker an der Waal Fallschirmjäger Rgt.1















Foto Festung Holland Moerdijk Hochbunbker an der Waal Fallschirmjäger Rgt.1 (386 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Festung Holland Moerdijk Hochbunbker an der Waal Fallschirmjäger Rgt.1 (386 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Festung Holland Moerdijk Hochbunker an der Waal Fallschirmjäger Rgt.1
> 
> View attachment 686581
> 
> ...


Moerdijk, that's around the corner here. I'm wondering where this is located then.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Moerdijk, that's around the corner here. I'm wondering where this is located then.





Bunkerpictures - Datasheet Moerdijk


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bunkerpictures - Datasheet Moerdijk


That does not really help unfortunately. BTW, I visited the restored R502 bunker on that side some time ago, I'll see if I have any photo's of that in my collection.


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 12, 2022)

Judging by look, it seems to be a check point of some sort!!! Rather than a strong position or Defensive installation.

Am I right?


Snautzer01 said:


> Festung Holland Moerdijk Hochbunker an der Waal Fallschirmjäger Rgt.1
> 
> View attachment 686581
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Judging by look, it seems to be a check point of some sort!!! Rather than a strong position or Defensive installation.
> 
> Am I right?


Indeed. Must be some place close by my house, but I can’t remember ever having seen it here, so it’s either misplaced or removed since the war.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2022)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

Japanese Trench Okinawa 1945














1945 WWII Japanese Trench Okinawa USS Eldorado Official Photo 8x10 Tunnel Intel | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WWII Japanese Trench Okinawa USS Eldorado Official Photo 8x10 Tunnel Intel at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2022)

Schrapnel trench building














Foto WK II Wehrmacht Soldaten beim Bau eines Splittergrabens | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Soldaten beim Bau eines Splittergrabens in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2022)

Diogenes, main nightfighter flight control bunker on the western front. Too big to capture on one photo, this is near Deelen airfield near Arnhem.









Fort Eben Emael, biggest fort in europe. Famous for the being the first fort to be conquered by airborn troops





Tobruk bunker at Kornwederzand on the Afsluitdijk and a german bunker containing the original anti panzer canon.










"Piramid" troop shelter on the island of Dordrecht:

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2022)

Foxhole made by 101 airborn division, 506th Parachute regiment Easy company (of Band of Brothers fame) near Bastogne.





Atlantic wall Oostende Belgium:





Dutch bunker Kornwerderzand, afsluitdijk The Netherlands

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2022)

Awesome stuff! 👍🏻👌🏻👏🏻🥇🏆


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## J_P_C (Sep 19, 2022)

Modlin - Poland

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## J_P_C (Sep 19, 2022)

Malbork -Poland - former capitol of Teutonic knights order

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 19, 2022)

Just west of Bad Nauheim was Hitler's Western Headquarters, Adlerhorst & Ziegenberg- an enormous underground bunker complex. When I was atending Frankfurt American High School (FAHS Class of 1957), I had fantasies about getting into it and discovering a treasure trove of souvenirs. I did grab an enameled steel sign off the wall of one bunker, though. This is about 1955, my sister, Kathy, and me on the rubble of a destroyed section of the bunker in the color photos.
In those days it was not uncommon to see a farmer plowing his field around a concrete pillbox.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 19, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> There were a few posts on the Ukraine thread about forts and fortresses and some thought it might be a good idea to create a separate thread...so here goes.



How did I not know this was a thing?? Genius, Mark!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 19, 2022)

This picture is taken from the rise between Asnelles, seen in the picture and Arromanches-les-Bains, Normandy, France. That's Gold Beach on the far side of the town. On this spot the Germans had an OP.




Europe 55

Here's a plinth on which a radar dish was sighted, out of view from where I took the previous photo. The two low lying things in the water are a part of the artificial harbour created at Arromanches.




Europe 66

Down on the beach front at Asnelles, this would have held a PAK 40 or similar mobile field gun and was designed to spray the beach front following any invasion attempt, with the water facing side protected by the concrete shield.




Europe 59

The big bunker overlooking the site of Gold Beach. This had an eighty-eight and was responsible for destroying six British tanks wading ashore, before the gun was disabled by a 75 mm gun fired by the Essex Yeomanry, 6th June 1944.




Europe 60

Looking from the bunker toward the beach where British forces arrived.




Europe 61

Looking back toward the gun emplacement. The OP site from where the first two pictures were taken is on the hill between the bunker and the lookout tower, at where the Canuck flag is flying.




Europe 63 1

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Sep 20, 2022)

Normandy in 2016.
There is a small medieval stone church in Angoville au Plain that was used by two American paratroop medics as an Aid Station. They went out, found wounded and carried them back here where they were laid on the church pews and treated. You can still see the bloodstains on the pews. At one point in the battle, the church fell into German hands and a German officer came into the church, saw that German soldiers were also being treated by the medics and he left them alone to carry on their work. At one point, a mortar shell came through the tile roof and hit the floor of the church's center aisle. Miraculously, it did not explode! In recognition of Robert Wright and Kenneth Moore, the church stained glass windows honor the paratroops and the two American medics.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 20, 2022)

Normandy- Pointe du Hoc 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 20, 2022)

Normandy- St Mere Eglise 2016. A dummy representing an American paratrooper hangs from the church roof. A stained glass window honors the 82nd Airborn. It reads "They have come back".

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Sep 20, 2022)

The Germans built a large submarine pen in St Nazaire, on the Atlantic coast of Brittany. The pen had 14 spaces for subs and was constructed with one million cubic yards of concrete. The roof was about 20 ft thick reinforced concrete. The entrance to the lagoon was through a fortified lock from the Loire estuary. This facility was next to the huge Normandie dry dock that was attacked and destroted by British commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## J_P_C (Sep 20, 2022)

WWII Kriegsmarine torpedo weapon test facility - Gdynia, Poland

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## J_P_C (Sep 20, 2022)

Krzyztopor castle - Ujazd, Poland

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## J_P_C (Sep 20, 2022)

Nidzica castle - Czorsztyn, Poland

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Sep 20, 2022)

One picture od Sword Beach, the others are Utah Beach. There is a small cafe at Utah Beach that is decorated with WW II mementos. Adjacent to the cafe is a communications bunker now a small museum. The cafe dog's name is "Churchill".

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Sep 20, 2022)

Normandy- Omaha Beach 2016

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Sep 20, 2022)

Normandy- Pegasus Bridge- captured by glider borne British troops led by Major John Howard.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 20, 2022)

manta22 said:


> The Germans built a large submarine pen in St Nazaire, on the Atlantic coast of Brittany. The pen had 14 spaces for subs and was constructed with one million cubic yards of concrete. The roof was about 20 ft thick reinforced concrete. The entrance to the lagoon was through a fortified lock from the Loire estuary. This facility was next to the huge Normandie dry dock that was attacked and destroted by British commandos.



I have a book about the St.Nazaire Raid that was led by Mountbatten. The book was handed around at a postwar reunion and has multiple signatures of survivors, including Mountbatten. The ship used in the raid was HMS Campbeltown which was one of the old WW1-vintage destroyers that Churchill managed to pry out of the US prior to December 1941.

Thanks for sharing these awesome pics. Definitely need to put St.Nazaire on the bucket-list of places to go in France.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 20, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> I have a book about the St.Nazaire Raid that was led by Mountbatten. The book was handed around at a postwar reunion and has multiple signatures of survivors, including Mountbatten. The ship used in the raid was HMS Campbeltown which was one of the old WW1-vintage destroyers that Churchill managed to pry out of the US prior to December 1941.
> 
> Thanks for sharing these awesome pics. Definitely need to put St.Nazaire on the bucket-list of places to go in France.


Thanks. That book is a treasure with all those signatures! 
Here is an excellent video about that raid:


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 22, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Normandy- St Mere Eglise 2016.



Nice to see your pics, I did the Normandy beaches in 2019 during the 75th anniversary commemorations, we have similar pictures but mine are a damn sight more crowded!





Europe 149

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 22, 2022)

This is one of a series of coastal gun installations around New Zealand. This is the Taiaroa Battery, fitted with an Armstrong disappearing gun, one of the only disappearing guns that can still function - obviously not in their intended role! Back in the late 1800s there was a scare that the Russians would invade New Zealand following the visit of a Russian cruiser to NZ waters, so with assistance from the British a massive coastal defence building programme was undertaken around the busiest ports across the country. Taiaroa Head is located at the entrance to the channel into Port Chalmers and the city of Dunedin and in 1885 the first guns were placed on site. There were a total of six batteries on site, of which only one survives intact, the so-called Light House Battery. The peninsula is a protected wildlife reserve; therefore access is under strictly controlled conditions, but the battery is open to access through a pre-booked tour. 

These are views of what was known as the Channel Battery, two 64 pdr guns were stationed here, but the ramparts and underground channels were largely demolished in the intervening years. An underground entrance and gun pit remains.




DSC_4181 

The second gun pit, with underground tunnel having collapsed, note the ventilation mushroom in yellow.




DSC_4182 

This is the observation point of the Saddle Battery, which had a 7-in muzzle loading gun.




DSC_4203 

The OP for the Light House Battery.




DSC_4207 

The eye piece for gauging distance to the target.




DSC_4208 

Comms for relaying instruction to the gun crews.




DSC_4209 

Although built in the late 1800s, this building still serves an important, albeit more prosaic function; bird watching. Taiaroa Head is the only mainland habitat of the Southern Royal albatross in the world where the species can be closely observed, hence the restrictions to accessing the site. How closely? A Royal albatross chick just metres from the OP.




DSC_4212 

So, what's a disappearing gun? Self-explanatory, really...




DSC_4223 




DSC_4224 

The Light House Battery's functioning disappearing gun. It's a 6-inch Armstrong Rifled Breech Loading (RBL) gun manufactured in 1886. Note the range clock.




DSC_4225 

The gun is mounted in a pit below ground level on a turntable that is rotated manually.




DSC_4226 

Shell types.




DSC_4233 

Entrance to the magazine a floor lower than the gun. The opening is where the shells are hoisted up to the gun pit.




DSC_4247

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 23, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> This is one of a series of coastal gun installations around New Zealand. This is the Taiaroa Battery, fitted with an Armstrong disappearing gun, one of the only disappearing guns that can still function - obviously not in their intended role! Back in the late 1800s there was a scare that the Russians would invade New Zealand following the visit of a Russian cruiser to NZ waters, so with assistance from the British a massive coastal defence building programme was undertaken around the busiest ports across the country. Taiaroa Head is located at the entrance to the channel into Port Chalmers and the city of Dunedin and in 1885 the first guns were placed on site. There were a total of six batteries on site, of which only one survives intact, the so-called Light House Battery. The peninsula is a protected wildlife reserve; therefore access is under strictly controlled conditions, but the battery is open to access through a pre-booked tour.
> 
> These are views of what was known as the Channel Battery, two 64 pdr guns were stationed here, but the ramparts and underground channels were largely demolished in the intervening years. An underground entrance and gun pit remains.
> 
> ...



I love disappearing guns…they’re so steampunk!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## J_P_C (Sep 23, 2022)

Srebrna Gora Fortress - Poland - best guided tour i ever had....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Festung Holland Moerdijk Hochbunker an der Waal Fallschirmjäger Rgt.1
> 
> View attachment 686581
> 
> ...


Hochbunker dutch 














Foto Holland, Bunker in den Niederlanden, Hochbunker | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Holland, Bunker in den Niederlanden, Hochbunker in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## eljefe (Sep 26, 2022)

Fort Pitt. This was my introduction to star forts. It took a bit of reading before I understood what I was looking at. My prior study of fortifications was all about medieval castles, and the concept of a detached ravelin seemed very odd at first.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

Bunker-Linie Metaxalinie 















































Foto - 3 : Bunker / Bunker-Linie der Metaxalinie in Griechenland im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 5 : Innen in einem Bunker der Metaxalinie in Griechenland im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 1 : Innen in einem Bunker der Metaxalinie in Griechenland im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 11 : Bunker / Bunker-Linie der Metaxalinie in Griechenland im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 2 : Innen in einem Bunker der Metaxalinie in Griechenland im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 8 : Bunker / Bunker-Linie der Metaxalinie in Griechenland im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 5 : Bunker / Bunker-Linie der Metaxalinie in Griechenland im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 7 : Bunker / Bunker-Linie der Metaxalinie in Griechenland im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 4 : Bunker / Bunker-Linie der Metaxalinie in Griechenland im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Atlantic wall












German Wehrmacht Soldier With Guard Dog - Atlantic Wall 1943 #1004 Print 5x7* | eBay
German Artillery battery - Atlantic Wall 1943 Print 4x6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hochbunker dutch
> 
> View attachment 688519
> 
> ...


Dutch Hochbunker , an der Waal Fallschirmjäger Rgt.1 Festung Holland Moerdijk














orig.Foto Festung Holland Moerdijk Hochbunker an der Waal, Fallschirmjäger Rgt.1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie orig.Foto Festung Holland Moerdijk Hochbunker an der Waal, Fallschirmjäger Rgt.1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Helgoland, Geschützturm 38cm und unterirdische Kasematten














Foto, Helgoland, Geschützturm 38cm und unterirdische Kasematten (G)50590 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Helgoland, Geschützturm 38cm und unterirdische Kasematten (G)50590 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## eljefe (Oct 10, 2022)

Flack Tower (Flakturm), Vienna, 1944. 8 x 128mm on the roof, eventually outfitted with 8 quad 20 mm on the "balconies". Some of these were besieged by allied tanks with little effect. These could also be used as enormous bomb shelters, covering thousands of civilians in addition to the garrison.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Sudetenland Tschechien 1938 pravda zvitezi "Truth prevails" (Czech: Pravda vítězí,) now national motto of the Czech Republic.













Orig. Foto General Offiziere bei tschech. Bunker im Sudetenland Tschechien 1938 | eBay
Orig. Foto General Offiziere bei tschech. Bunker im Sudetenland Tschechien 1938 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2022)

Normandy casemat bunker















Port. Photo: US Officer by Battered Captured German Bunker Casemate; NORMANDY!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ostende Belgien Küste Marine Geschütz Bunker 1940



















Ostende Belgien Küste Marine Geschütz Bunker 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Ostende Belgien Küste Marine Geschütz Bunker 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Oct 21, 2022)

When I was attending high school in Frankfurt I explored the remains of Hitler's bunker complex "Adlerhorst" a number of times. Once, I found an porcelainized steel sign fastened to a wall. I "liberated" that sign and discovered that it was a description of how to operate and service the gas tight air ventilation system.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

Bunker ostfront oil drum stove














Foto 2wk Russland Ostfront Februar 1942 Bunker Ofen Tisch Kochgeschirr Soldat | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2wk Russland Ostfront Februar 1942 Bunker Ofen Tisch Kochgeschirr Soldat in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 28, 2022)

manta22 said:


> The Germans built a large submarine pen in St Nazaire, on the Atlantic coast of Brittany. The pen had 14 spaces for subs and was constructed with one million cubic yards of concrete. The roof was about 20 ft thick reinforced concrete. The entrance to the lagoon was through a fortified lock from the Loire estuary. This facility was next to the huge Normandie dry dock that was attacked and destroted by British commandos.


While on the subject of St. Nazaire, I recommend watching the excellent video created by Jeremy Clark about the commando raid on the drydock that would have been necessary to repair the Tirpitz if it had been damaged in the Atlantic. A photo of the lock is attached.


----------



## rochie (Oct 28, 2022)

Helmsley castle









Helmsley Castle - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## manta22 (Oct 28, 2022)

This small cafe is located just inside the land-side entrance to the German submarine pens in St. Nazaire. The food was OK but not outstanding. The ambience was, however, spectacular! A 24 ft thick reinforced concrete overhead guarantees plenty of privacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2022)

Atlantic wall















18752 Foto Wehrmacht zerstörter Bunker Küstengeschütz Atlantikwall Kanalküste | eBay


Entdecken Sie 18752 Foto Wehrmacht zerstörter Bunker Küstengeschütz Atlantikwall Kanalküste in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Nov 1, 2022)

Hitler's bomb shelter- Berlin 1954. Photo: LTC C C Albaugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2022)

Good shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

NORWEGEN MYSEN Festung Hoytorp Bunker Fort - Panzertürme


























A348 NORWEGEN MYSEN Festung Hoytorp Bunker Fort - Panzertürme | eBay
A349 NORWEGEN MYSEN Festung Hoytorp Bunker Fort - Erobert am 13. April 1940 | eBay
A347 NORWEGEN MYSEN Festung Hoytorp Bunker Fort - 10 cm Geschütz | eBay
A346 NORWEGEN MYSEN Festung Hoytorp Bunker Fort - Panzerkuppeln | eBay
A345 NORWEGEN MYSEN Festung Hoytorp Bunker Fort - Bunker mit Schießscharten | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Hitler's bomb shelter- Berlin 1954. Photo: LTC C C Albaugh.



That's fantastic! The aboveground remains of ventilation shafts and structures surrounding the at the time of Hitler's death, under construction vorbunker. The scene today is unrecognisable.




Berlin Tour 43

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

Away to distant South America and the Fortaleza del Cerro, perched on a hill overlooking Montevideo harbour.




River Plate 22 

There it is in the background...




River Plate 26 

The view is pretty nice...




River Plate 25 

This fella thought so in 1939.




River Plate 24

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

212.ID Westwall Bunker ENSDORF Dillingen Saar Grenze Frankreich 1940














Orig. Foto 212.ID Westwall Bunker ENSDORF Dillingen Saar Grenze Frankreich 1940 | eBay
Orig. Foto 212.ID Westwall Bunker ENSDORF Dillingen Saar Grenze Frankreich 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 212.ID Westwall Bunker ENSDORF Dillingen Saar Grenze Frankreich 1940
> 
> View attachment 694084
> 
> ...


Technically it might be a "West Wall" bunker but it is in the Saar along the German/french border.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2022)

Wehrmacht Infanterie Regt 62 Sudetenland Tschechien Bunker camo














S202 Foto Wehrmacht Infanterie Regt 62 Sudetenland Tschechien Bunker camo TARN ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie S202 Foto Wehrmacht Infanterie Regt 62 Sudetenland Tschechien Bunker camo TARN ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## rochie (Nov 12, 2022)

Cliffords tower York.










Clifford's Tower, York


Experience stunning views over the ancient city of York and immerse yourself in centuries of history at one of York’s most iconic sites.



www.english-heritage.org.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 12, 2022)

rochie said:


> Cliffords tower York.
> 
> View attachment 694156
> 
> ...


A model of how it looked back in the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## pbehn (Nov 12, 2022)

Further to 

 rochie
's post. When the Normans arrived in 1066 they quickly set about building a fortress at Durham 70 miles North of York. Durham was a site of pilgrimage to St Cuthbert, the most revered of the Ionian (Celtic) saints, he died in 687, after hundreds of years of Viking raids the peninsula formed by the river Wear was chosen as a place of safety. William Ist decided to build a cathedral and castle as a statement to the population of North England and Scotland. "We own your land, we own your places of worship and we own your saints". The cathedral (pic 1) is now the finest example of Norman architecture in Europe, Not only was it built quickly and on an epic scale, apart from the central tower being added, it is largely unchanged from how it was built. The castle (pic 2) started with a typical Norman "Motte" a tower on a mound, starting with wood, and changed to stone. It has been gentrified over the years, initially it wouldnt have had glass windows but arrow slits.

If you visit you dont get any sense of a fortification but it is as can be seen in image 3, bridges have been built and the front facade looks like a Cathedral itself, but all that glass is comparatively recent, originally you couldnt get to the place any way except from the front and that was a solid wall as imposing as the Tower of London (pic4) The last pic is one of the few I found that give the impression of a fortification, most look like it was just built to be pretty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## J_P_C (Nov 12, 2022)

pbehn said:


> Further to
> 
> rochie
> 's post. When the Normans arrived in 1066 they quickly set about building a fortress at Durham 70 miles North of York. Durham was a site of pilgrimage to St Cuthbert, the most revered of the Ionian (Celtic) saints, he died in 687, after hundreds of years of Viking raids the peninsula formed by the river Wear was chosen as a place of safety. William Ist decided to build a cathedral and castle as a statement to the population of North England and Scotland. "We own your land, we own your places of worship and we own your saints". The cathedral (pic 1) is now the finest example of Norman architecture in Europe, Not only was it built quickly and on an epic scale, apart from the central tower being added, it is largely unchanged from how it was built. The castle (pic 2) started with a typical Norman "Motte" a tower on a mound, starting with wood, and changed to stone. It has been gentrified over the years, initially it wouldnt have had glass windows but arrow slits.
> ...


SUPERCOOL!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## J_P_C (Nov 12, 2022)

READ THIS FIRST: Osowiec Fortress - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Frankreich Panzerwerk Panzerturm Maginotlinie














Foto WK2 Frankreich Panzerwerk Panzerturm Maginotlinie X11 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK2 Frankreich Panzerwerk Panzerturm Maginotlinie X11 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

1940 Bunker Shelter Festungswerk Fort Einmannbunker














(x15) Frankreich 1940 Bunker Shelter Festungswerk Fort Einmannbunker | eBay


Entdecken Sie (x15) Frankreich 1940 Bunker Shelter Festungswerk Fort Einmannbunker in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Nov 20, 2022)

I've never seen a "one-man bunker" before.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

manta22 said:


> I've never seen a "one-man bunker" before.


Quite common in these ww2 fortifications i.g. Panzernest" German Small Machine Gun Bunker WWII - Google Zoeken


----------



## special ed (Nov 20, 2022)

An armored outhouse?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 20, 2022)

special ed said:


> An armored outhouse?



I'd certainly use it as such if I was posted to man such a billet.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

WW1 military Stereoview card British Army & German Pill Box Bullecourt















WW1 military Stereoview card British Army & German Pill Box Bullecourt #19 | eBay


9cm x 18cm. An antique early 20. _gsrx_vers_1436 (GS 9.0.5 (1436)).



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

1916 Marinekorps Flandern Dünen / Strand Bunker Stellungen














Top Foto 1916 Marinekorps Flandern Dünen / Strand Bunker Stellungen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Top Foto 1916 Marinekorps Flandern Dünen / Strand Bunker Stellungen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

NORWEGEN MYSEN Festung Hoytorp Bunker Fort - Panzerkuppeln














A334 NORWEGEN MYSEN Festung Hoytorp Bunker Fort - Panzerkuppeln | eBay


Entdecken Sie A334 NORWEGEN MYSEN Festung Hoytorp Bunker Fort - Panzerkuppeln in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

1917 WW1 View Of German Concrete Bunker Captured Near Lens














1917 WW1 Small Print - Another View Of German Concrete Bunker Captured Near Lens | eBay


Another View Of A German Concrete Bunker Captured Near Lens. Condition: Very Good. Suitable for framing. A Small Original Print Over 100 Years Old. Authenticity: This is an authentic historic print, published at the date stated above.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2022)

J_P_C said:


> READ THIS FIRST: Osowiec Fortress - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> View attachment 694202
> ...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Foto Westwall Bunker mit Tarn Camo in RODEN b. Saarlautern Saar 1939













Orig. Foto Westwall Bunker mit Tarn Camo in RODEN b. Saarlautern Saar 1939 | eBay
Orig. Foto Westwall Bunker mit Tarn Camo in RODEN b. Saarlautern Saar 1939 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Foto Westwall Bunker mit Tarn Camo in BECKINGEN Saar 1939















Orig. Foto Westwall Bunker mit Tarn Camo in BECKINGEN Saar 1939 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Westwall Bunker mit Tarn Camo in BECKINGEN Saar 1939 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## manta22 (Nov 28, 2022)

Clever camouflage. Around Adlerhorst/Ziegenberg there were a few thatched roof farmhouses. In some places the thatching had fallen away to reveal reinforced concrete.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

soviet earth bunker Litauen 23-6-1941 Wehrmacht Vormarsch am eroberten Sowjet-Bunker














Foto Litauen 23-6-1941 Wehrmacht Vormarsch am eroberten Sowjet-Bunker | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Litauen 23-6-1941 Wehrmacht Vormarsch am eroberten Sowjet-Bunker in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

getarnter Bunker - Libramont Belgien 20-10-1940




















4x orig. Foto getarnter Bunker - Libramont Belgien 20.10.1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 4x orig. Foto getarnter Bunker - Libramont Belgien 20.10.1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Mandal Airfield (Norwegian: Mandal flyplass) AAA defences


















S873 Foto Wehrmacht Norwegen Mandal Flugplatz Flak Bunker Front Technik Motiv ! | eBay
S871 Foto Wehrmacht Norwegen Mandal Flugplatz Flak Bunker Front Technik Motiv ! | eBay
S870 Foto Wehrmacht Norwegen Mandal Flak Kanone Optik Flugwache airbase TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2022)

Flak Stellung Bunker am Flugplatz GUERNSEY Kanalinseln England 1940













Orig. Foto Flak Stellung Bunker am Flugplatz GUERNSEY Kanalinseln England 1940 | eBay
Orig. Foto Flak Stellung Bunker am Flugplatz GUERNSEY Kanalinseln England 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2022)

Bunker Fort Küstengeschütz Tarn b. Calais Boulogne Frankreich 1940














Orig. Foto Bunker Fort Küstengeschütz Tarn b. Calais Boulogne Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Bunker Fort Küstengeschütz Tarn b. Calais Boulogne Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2022)

Rod Steward fortress is still singing  standing tall

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 6, 2022)

Looks like something from the Muppets!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

Optik im Bunker der B-Stelle am Atlantik / Atlantikwall

















Foto : Optik im Bunker der B-Stelle am Atlantik / Atlantikwall im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 2 : Deutscher Bunker der B-Stelle am Atlantik / Atlantikwall im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 1 : Deutscher Bunker der B-Stelle am Atlantik / Atlantikwall im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Spitzbunker Bunker Turm














Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem Spitzbunker Bunker Turm ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem Spitzbunker Bunker Turm ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Rod Steward fortress is still singing  standing tall
> 
> View attachment 697475


This one looks like ostrich!!! Doesn't it?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> This one looks like ostrich!!! Doesn't it?


No rod steward is a singer and a good one he was. Google his name and then you will get the joke.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> No rod steward is a singer and a good one he was. Google his name and then you will get the joke.


Yup, got it!!!

But I still believe this position was codenamed "strong point ostrich" 🤣


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Yup, got it!!!
> 
> But I still believe this position was codenamed "strong point ostrich" 🤣


An ostich is bald. So no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

Tschechien, Einmarsch Sudetenland, Bunker Festung Smolkov,














Foto Tschechien, Einmarsch Sudetenland, Bunker Festung Smolkov, Bollwerk, TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Tschechien, Einmarsch Sudetenland, Bunker Festung Smolkov, Bollwerk, TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)

Atlantikwall Bunker BATTERIE TODT Küstengeschütz in Frankreich 1942































Orig. Foto Atlantikwall Bunker BATTERIE TODT Küstengeschütz in Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall Bunker BATTERIE TODT Küstengeschütz in Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall BATTERIE TODT Küstengeschütz Bunker in Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall BATTERIE TODT Küstengeschütz Bunker in Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall BATTERIE TODT Küstengeschütz Bunker in Frankreich 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall BATTERIE TODT Küstengeschütz Bunker in Frankreich 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)

34 cm Schiff Geschütz Atlantikwall Küstengeschütz m. Tarn Frankreich














Orig. Foto 34 cm Schiff Geschütz Atlantikwall Küstengeschütz m. Tarn Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto 34 cm Schiff Geschütz Atlantikwall Küstengeschütz m. Tarn Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

Sudetenland Tschechien 1939


















Orig. Foto tschechische Bunker im Sudetenland Tschechien 1939 | eBay
Orig. Foto tschechische Bunker mit Kuppel im Sudetenland Tschechien 1939 | eBay
Orig. Foto tschechische Bunker mit Kuppel im Sudetenland Tschechien 1939 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 22, 2022)

the source: https://media.glassdoor.com

I like the juxtaposition

The stone fort is Ft Popham
" Fort Popham was originally designed to mount 42 heavy guns, a mix of 10-inch and 15-inch Rodman guns, but construction was halted in 1869 with only two of the planned three tiers completed.[9] In the late 19th century, Fort Popham's armament consisted of 36 Rodman guns and some 300-pounder (10-inch) and smaller Parrott rifles. "

Started in 1857 the 3rd tier was never completed.

Upstream is the Bath Iron Works.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 28, 2022)

@wurgi see an x for piccture but weirdly when i hit reply the picture appears. Just you know.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> @wurgi see an x for piccture but weirdly when i hit reply the picture appears. Just you know.



Here the same. The problem seems to be at the media.glassdoor site end. I have re-uploaded the pic directly onto our server. Now should be OK.


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 28, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Here the same. The problem seems to be at the media.glassdoor site end. I have re-uploaded the pic directly onto our server. Now should be OK.


Thank you


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2022)

You're welcome.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2023)

Fort Jervois on Ripapa Island in Lyttelton Harbour New Zealand. Some images I took on a recent visit. I want to put up more on this rather historical site, so I'll put up only the briefest glimpse here. Built in the late 19th Century, Fort Jervois was armed with four disappearing guns and during WW1 housed one of the country's most notorious prisoners of war for over a hundred days, Count Felix von Luckner, the Seeadler.

The island from the opposite shore of the harbour. It's not very big.




_DSC9059 

Surviving buildings and a 6-pdr installation.




_DSC9460 

The fort palisades.




_DSC9471 

6-inch disappearing gun, one of two.




_DSC9477 

8-inch disappearing gun, one of two.




_DSC9492 

The disappearing gun installations from the outside.




_DSC9526 

Range finder pit, with the jetty to access the island in the background. Access is via the sea only. 




_DSC9534 

Observation bunker with the harbour mouth in the distance. On the left-hand bank is Godley Head, which houses a WW2 gun installation.




_DSC9538

Fort Jervois. 




_DSC9590

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2023)

Felix von Luckner - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Jan 6, 2023)

Snautzer01 said:


> Felix von Luckner - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that link. I was not familiar with Luckner. His life sounds too fantastic even for a movie!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Wednesday at 7:00 AM)

Censored Photo GERMAN COAST ARTILLERY GUN TURRET 1944 BELGIUM











Original WWII Censored Photo GERMAN COAST ARTILLERY GUN TURRET 1944 BELGIUM 63 | eBay
Original WWII Censored Photo GERMAN COAST ARTILLERY GUN TURRET 1944 BELGIUM 64 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Wednesday at 8:05 AM)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 5:26 AM)

Bau Atlantikwall Bunker Batterie Geschütz b. Calais
















Orig. RIESEN Foto Bau Atlantikwall Bunker Batterie Geschütz b. Calais Frankreich | eBay
Orig. RIESEN Foto Bau Atlantikwall Bunker Batterie Geschütz b. Calais Frankreich | eBay
Orig. RIESEN Foto Bau Atlantikwall Bunker Batterie Geschütz b. Calais Frankreich | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Yesterday at 5:29 AM)

Can't see the camo net doing much good in hiding that great thing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 5:32 AM)

Atlantikwall Geschütz Kran Zug Bunker b. Calais












Orig. RIESEN Foto Atlantikwall Geschütz Kran Zug Bunker b. Calais Frankreich | eBay
Orig. RIESEN Foto Atlantikwall Geschütz Kran Zug Bunker b. Calais Frankreich | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Yesterday at 5:33 AM)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Can't see the camo net doing much good in hiding that great thing.


Going to need more than one

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 5:35 AM)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 6:03 AM)

Westwall Höckerlinie am Grenze WISSEMBOURG Elsass Frankreich 1941 Dragon's teeth (German: Drachenzähne)













Orig. Foto Westwall Höckerlinie am Grenze WISSEMBOURG Elsass Frankreich 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto Westwall Höckerlinie am Grenze WISSEMBOURG Elsass Frankreich 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 6:04 AM)




----------

